# More side panel sub boxes



## [email protected] Concepts (Jul 2, 2007)

We've all seen it but here's it is again I gain some more space using fiberglass.


----------



## [email protected] Concepts (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] Concepts (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] Concepts (Jul 2, 2007)

I wanted to add too, If your near Simi Valley, and you want to get this done let me know, I want a little more time so I can make the boxes ported and make molds of them to reproduce, We can work out some kind of deal, 
Stevo


----------

